# Viessmann Vitodens installation



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

Viessmann Vitodens installation in Brooklyn NY


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Hubba Hubba


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks Nice.

Forgive me, we don't see alot of boilers around here. Why does the condensate drain reduce down so much into the condensate pump? Is there a purpose or is it just to get it into the pump housing.


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

*Acid neutralizer*



PlungerJockey said:


> Looks Nice.
> 
> Forgive me, we don't see alot of boilers around here. Why does the condensate drain reduce down so much into the condensate pump? Is there a purpose or is it just to get it into the pump housing.


It is home made acid neutralizer.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

gtmechanic said:


> It is home made acid neutralizer.


Makes sense.. Thanks


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Very nice professional looking job *:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice looking work! :thumbup:


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why is this setup in the basement?? Should be in the living room to show it off..


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

*maybe this one*



rjbphd said:


> why is this setup in the basement?? Should be in the living room to show it off..


----------

